# Pending star rating



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hope it works out. The $150 re-saw king I bought from them when I bought their band saw from them dulled in only times of use.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm really surprised Jim I have 5 Laguna blades 2 are the KING blades 125" I only sent the one in after about 5 years to be sharpened because I was cutting wood from my firewood pile "Spalted Maple" and hit a Musket ball, I live behind a Civil war battle field. I have cut a several hundred feet of 8/4 cherry, cut tenons and ripped enough maple to build my work bench. I would call Laguna and ask them to replace it they are very good about making stuff right at least that has been my experience.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm glad the blades have worked out for you. I've owned my blade to long to be sending it back plus I had a number of issues with Laguna that at that time there customer service could not work out. I'm glad someone has had good results with them but I have no plans to buy anymore of their products.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry you had a bad experience Jim. I sometimes wounder how companies survive when they tick off customers, I've herd about there customer support when I bought a MM-20 which is why I did not buy a Laguna at the time, that was 10 years ago so it looks like maybe they got the message. I now have a used Luguna-16 2-1/2HP band saw that was made about 12 years ago by MEBA an italian saw manufacture. I know they changed manufactures about 10 years ago as well. When and if the time comes that I need a new saw I would like to get another Mini Max.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

I, too had problem with a re-saw king getting dull very quickly. Found the problem to be Walnut. Got it resharpened and now works fine. But I do not use it to cut any Walnut.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

The Tech rep at Laguna had this to say about the blade…

I have about 50 feet of banding to dice & slice so I will be putting it through the paces and I will report back with pictures.…

I'm a bit confused here - help me out. so you reviews a product you have not used and gave it a perfect 5 stars score, and in the description of your review all you have is what the sales person from the mfg. has to say about the product?

where is the review part?


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for pointing that out, Purplev. Second time this week I've seen this. Can't review something if you haven't used it yet.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

*Any review that doesn't include a price is sort of defeating the whole purpose of a review *in my opinion.

How else can anyone make an informed decision or comparison without knowing the cost.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sharon
Do you think a rep from Laguna Tool is going to do a fair and impartial test and review of their own product ?


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Gee whiz sorry for the big blunder. As far as price? It depends on how big the blade is and where you live in relation to where its shipped form so here is the unit price 0.55 per inch. As far as the rating goes the title says "PENDING STAR RATING". I guess I should have waited till I got that blade. I do hope it works as well as the KING BLADE which I have and did a review in the past. I still like it enough to have gotten a second one. I am not telling anyone to run out and buy it and frankly don't care either way if anyone likes it or not. I thought this was a place to share information and not a place to seek out confrontational issues. Again, I'm sorry for upsetting you all I will refrain from posting reviews until I have the item in hand and use it.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*@sandhill:* As far as the rating goes the title says "PENDING STAR RATING". I guess I should have waited till I got that blade

I think that's a solid idea - after all - how can you review and post your opinion on a product if you haven't even used it to form an actual opinion let alone received the product. - mind you, I am far from upset or anything - just baffled you could say 

*@a1Jim:* Sharon Do you think a rep from Laguna Tool is going to do a fair and impartial test and review of their own product ? 
So I take it you agree with my previous comment that this isn't really a review by a user as it should be. right Jim?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sharon I thought you were saying that you had contacted Laguna, but looking back I realize you were quoiting Sandhill .
As far as posting a review before testing a product,it might be better to post elsewhere if you just ordered it,but I don't think it's a capital offence ) If folks were going to string members up for goofing up on the where ,when,how of posting ,I guess I would have been one of the first to be lynched, ) It's one of those cast the first stone kind of things.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

What has been restated is what I said and apologized for so I think I will delete this post so no one else gets confused, My Bad..


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Since we seem to be reviewing reviews and just as a general observation - I agree with Ron that a price in a review is useful. I'd also like to see a link to the product being reviewed.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Even though you titled this "review" as *"Pending star rating"*,you still gave it 5 stars just by posting this "review" .

Silly that every review starts out at 5 stars here automatically unless you manually enter something less.

Have a nice weekend : )


----------

